# Is A UCL 22mm lens tough enough for a mountain bike light?



## RustyKnee (May 14, 2007)

as the title says. if a stray piece of gravel hits the lens is it going to smash really easy?

I am hoping to do a DIY light housing and want maximum brightness.

Stu


----------



## Patriot (May 14, 2007)

RK, I recently accidentally dropped one of my favorite mags face down on some river rock and the UCL lense scracthed but didn't break. It was a 1.90mm thickness. I'll bet the 22.0mm diameter is very tough because of its thickness to diameter ratio. As long as you make you make your housing so that it's easy to replace the lense, I think that's all that's needed. Sounds like a cool project though!


----------



## modamag (May 14, 2007)

IMHO, no, they're not even suitable for around the garage (concrete).
You can reduce the change of it breaking by having orings on both side to help "absorb" the shock during crash.


----------



## CLHC (May 14, 2007)

Well, I'd have to agree with what *modamag* stated above regarding the shock absorbing capabilities of duel O-rings. Though in my case, the UCLs cracked when it fell onto the floor/ground from waist high. Maybe it was with those "batch" that I bought.

Maybe Borofloat could be utilized instead?


----------



## RustyKnee (May 21, 2007)

is borofloat tougher...ignoreing thermal shock issues?

Stu


----------



## CLHC (May 22, 2007)

Hmmm. . .Well, here's an excerpt from SCHOTT North America Inc.:



> What factors have an influence on its impact resistance?
> 
> The impact resistance of BOROFLOAT® 33 is dependent, in addition to many other parameters, on the following factors:
> 
> ...


----------



## RustyKnee (May 22, 2007)

CHC said:


> Hmmm. . .Well, here's an excerpt from SCHOTT North America Inc.:



I guess that goes for any glass though. 

Are there any polymer lenses available that have lowish losses?

Stu


----------

